# Need anxiety drug recommendation that's safe while BF'ing



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

This may seem like an odd thing to post but I need some help. I have a long flight this week and I absolutely hate to fly, my usual tolerance for a flight is 2 hours and this is a 6 hour flight. Unfortunately the trip must be done, no if ands or buts and to be frank I am already in fear.

Normally when I am stressed or anxious Rescue Remedy is what I use as I am still nursing my 17 mo dd. Well my stress levels are so high that I am already using RR and it feels like I am using nothing. None of the usual relief.

Anyway to get to the point, while I generally avoid traditional drugs this is one time I am contemplating asking my doctor for a prescription of something to help me get through this flight and back in one piece. Well Valium seemed like what I was going to ask for until I went on kellymom and realized its a no-no..

So my question is can anyone suggest something similiar to Valium that is safe when BF'ing. Or if someone has a herbal or natural remedy suggestion that would be great to.

I need some answers ASAP as I need to connect with my doctor tommorrow since I am leaving Wed night.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Shay


----------



## aiccerb (Dec 25, 2006)

Unfortunatly I dont know a natural remedy (maybe a big glass of wine







) but I would definatly check with your doc about it. Maybe something like Lorazapam (I think the brand name is Ativan) if its a one shot deal might be appropriate. I check the dr. and feel out your comfort zones.

HTH


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Actually Ativan came up in my search, so I may ask about that one as well. I wish a glass of wine would help but with a 6 am flight the idea of wine is pretty unappealing to me.

Anyone else? I know I can't be the only one here who has dealt with this issue..

Shay


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Shay, my homeopath has me on an herbal concoction to help me sleep at night that she says is safe for breastfeeding ... for me, anyway. What I mean by that is that she muscle tests me with the idea that _I'm_ nursing in mind. So, I can't say if these herbs are automatically safe for everyone while nursing, although I'm sure you could look them up. This is what's in the tincture:

Valerian Root
Chamomile
Lady's Slipper
Scullcap
Blue Vervain

I don't know if you could buy exactly what I use, but I know you can get valerian, for example, at a hfs, or you can get chamomile tea, etc. But here's the info on the exact tincture if you want to look into it: it's called R. & S.-W by Pure Herbs, LTD. The only contact info says "Mfg. & Dist. by Pure Herbs, LTD., Sterling Heights, MI, 48312".

It's not like it knocks me out or anything, but it definitely makes me feel pretty chilled out, and I sleep SO MUCH better while taking it. So I don't know if it would help or not, but it's the only thing I can think of offering besides







.

Good luck!


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I took Ativan a couple times when I was pregnant and breastfeeding and it was fine. They actually use it on little babies - you should be ok with it. Though, it will make you kind of sleepy and peaceful, you'll still be lucid.


----------



## lilysmama1124 (Aug 26, 2006)

My Ob prescribed me Xanax for an emergency anxiety meltdown ( I have them occasionally) it is supposedly safe for bfing and has a short half life so it is out of the system pretty fast. He said he would pump and dump though.


----------



## BurgundyElephant (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm sorry, I looked up Ativan - had never heard of it. It says it is a class D drug and CANNOT be used during pregnancy? Are we talking about the same drug? I know you didn't say if you're pregnant, but just nursing. I personally won't take a drug while nursing that I can't take while pregnant.

I would love something for once in a while anxiety.


----------



## phishers3 (Sep 17, 2006)

re: Xanax

here's a link from Dr Hales (author of Medication and Mothers Milk )website... on this page of info regarding xanax

Question posed

Quote:

I have a mom who just called - she had dental work done today and was given 1 Xanax to take - she is worried about breastfeeding today. I would think this is okay since it was a single dose but am not sure what to tell her. She will pump today - should I recommend she dump this milk or is it safe to use since it was a one time dose of the Xanax?
Dr Hales reply

Quote:

Tom Hale Ph.D.
Member
Username: Tom

Post Number: 1229
Registered: 04-2003
Posted on Thursday, August 18, 2005 - 01:23 pm:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Assuming her infant is normal, not apnic, etc, it should be just fine. I wouldn't even suggest she stop breastfeeding at all following only a single dose.

Tom Hale Ph.d.
HTH - Good Luck!


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone else? All suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Shay


----------



## funkygranolamama (Aug 10, 2005)

I second the valerian. I would also bring homeopathic chamomilla 30c by hylands. Maybe get a massage before leaving.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Xanax is fine too - it's in the same family as Ativan, only a little bit stronger. If it were me, I would use the Ativan first. It's used as an antispasmodic and antiseizure drug in infants in children as well as an antianxiety drug in adults. It's a barbituate, but of all of them, probably the safest.

Regarding natural treatments, you can try valerian tincture, skullcap, kava (though once is ok, I wouldn't take kava regularly) All of these will kind of sedate you so you won't feel as jittery about the plane ride, but they won't take away your anxiety, per se.

I also know alot of people who have taken plain old benadryl for plane rides and just knocked themselves out. If you're riding with a child though, this might not be the best bet. If you need to stay somewhat lucid, I would stick with the Ativan - even Xanax will probably knock you out while your body is adjusting to it.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BurgundyElephant* 
I'm sorry, I looked up Ativan - had never heard of it. It says it is a class D drug and CANNOT be used during pregnancy? Are we talking about the same drug? I know you didn't say if you're pregnant, but just nursing. I personally won't take a drug while nursing that I can't take while pregnant.

I would love something for once in a while anxiety.









It's a class C drug, which means it's an unknown in pregnancy, so you have to weight the benefits vs. risk. I did take it during the last weeks of my pregnancy because I had been in preterm labor for months, coupled with the stress of that, the terb and two small children I was a mess. I took the Ativan a few times and we're fine. The nice thing about it is that the antianxiety-ness of it lasts for quite a while. After I took it I would feel calm for about a week, then I would need it again.

The way my doctor and midwife and I decided to take it was the constant barrage of stress hormones (cortisol and adrenaline) were probably far more detrimental to the baby that a few doses of Ativan.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Atarax is an anti anxiety drug (also an antihistimine) that I have used. its not real strong, but i have taken it while bf a few times and it does help with mild anxiety. maybe in addition to the rescue remedy? sorry nak


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shayinme* 







Anyone else? All suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Shay

If the homeopathic stuff or herbal route isn't helping, I'd suggest xanax too. It has a very short half life and exits the body pretty quickly. It is highly effective for anxiety and will get you through that 6 hour plane ride. I would not recommend Valium because it will zonk you. Xanax will relax you so that you aren't feeling the physical effects of the anxiety. From what I have read, observed and heard, it does not have an effect on a healthy nursling. Good luck Shay.


----------



## Nisupulla (Jun 16, 2006)

I was surprised to see that Xanax is recommended. From what I've heard I wouldn't even take it myself, much less take it with BF. It's even prohibited in the U.K.

But, while looking for links, it seems that the concern is for addiction, overdose and chronic use. Dr. Hale says that a one time dose is fine, but everyday use is uncertain.

I'd think about the herbals or maybe Ativan.


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nisupulla* 
I was surprised to see that Xanax is recommended. From what I've heard I wouldn't even take it myself, much less take it with BF. It's even prohibited in the U.K.

But, while looking for links, it seems that the concern is for addiction, overdose and chronic use. Dr. Hale says that a one time dose is fine, but everyday use is uncertain.

I'd think about the herbals or maybe Ativan.

it is not as addicting as some literature indicates. You'd have to take more than 7mg (which is a lot) for a long period of time. A short term usage is very safe.


----------



## doula mary (Aug 28, 2002)

Xanax is FINE!

Mary


----------



## Nisupulla (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doula mary* 
Xanax is FINE!Mary

I don't think that you can make a blanket statement that Xanax is fine. I heard a doctor at McLean's say that it should rarely be used and that it is different somehow than other benzos. OTOH a one time or infrequent use is fine.

Quote:

One last comment. The use of benzodiazepines in treating anxiety syndromes has changed in the last decade. Now it is generally recommended that the SSRIs be used primarily, and that the benzodiazepines only be used briefly until the SSRI becomes active. I'm not a psychiatrist, so I wouldn't dare suggest questioning this patients treatment, but as her physician I wonder if you might suggest adding some Zoloft and reducing the Xanax carefully. The addictive potential of Xanax is significant and it is sometimes hard to get patients off of it. My psychiatric department here seldom uses it because patients learn to like it too much.

Tom Hale Ph.D.
I still find it odd that there is so much resistance on MDC to using antidepressants (generally) but there appears to be support for this controversial drug, Xanax.







:


----------



## doula mary (Aug 28, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nisupulla* 
I don't think that you can make a blanket statement that Xanax is fine. I heard a doctor at McLean's say that it should rarely be used and that it is different somehow than other benzos. OTOH a one time or infrequent use is fine.

I still find it odd that there is so much resistance on MDC to using antidepressants (generally) but there appears to be support for this controversial drug, Xanax.







:

I dont think I am making a blank statement, in terms of short term use, for a nursing mother it is fine. I work with nursing mothers at a LActation Center...and know we have faxed info on this drug for docs prescribing. Hale's concern is the "addictive" properities, not what is excreted in human milk.

I have personally used Xanax..on and off for many years when needed...NEVER EVER had a hard time when discontinuing.

Mary


----------



## Nisupulla (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *doula mary* 
in terms of short term use, for a nursing mother it is fine. ...Hale's concern is the "addictive" properities, not what is excreted in human milk.

Sounds like we're in agreement, yes? The only difference is that you know it works well for you and I'm not going to try it, I'd try something else first.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

I think the problem alot of people have with using SSRIs to treat anxiety is that they take a long time to work - usually 6 to 8 weeks. Also, you need to take an extremely high dosage. Whereas usually with depression, you can take 50 mg of say, zoloft, you would need about 250-300 mg to treat anxiety. This comes with more side effects, ect. Also, the adjustment to the meds can actually make your symptoms worse for a while.

So, I dunno. I can see why someone wouldn't want to go that route. I think alot of doctors here in the US are starting to treat anxiety with a drug called Buspirone, as it works like an benzo but without the addiction level. But it's not safe for nursing moms.

Anyway, none of that is relevant to this thread. She only needs it for six hours!!!


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtosimon* 
Atarax is an anti anxiety drug (also an antihistimine) that I have used. its not real strong, but i have taken it while bf a few times and it does help with mild anxiety. maybe in addition to the rescue remedy? sorry nak

Atarax is hydroxyzine.

It is *VERY* strong, most people are only given around 5 mg or 10 mg. I have been taking it for two years for my IC. I was at 100 mg for awhile but have been reducing it as we are thinking about TTC pretty soon.

It will knock you flat on your butt. It is used as a sleep med.

It is considered safe, but since you would only be taking it for a short time don't go beyond 10 mg, 5 mg would be better IMO.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Hugs to you, Abimommy. We've had to put my son on this when he has a flare up for his autoimmune issues too. It's crazy.

It's also used as anethesia for mild surgeries. It's crazy stuff. (but works).


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

I was given ativan for a week long trip with my three children, my husband, and ALL of his family at disneyland.

the baby was 5 months old and it was the best vacation we have ever had.

It was the lowest dose, and I only took it twice a day, timed the chi chi sessions around taking the meds.

It was fine, the baby was fine, with no visable side effects in him, and we had a nice, stress free vacation. (I tend to freak out in crowds, and otherwise my children would have had to hold my hands the entire time)


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3_opihi* 
Hugs to you, Abimommy. We've had to put my son on this when he has a flare up for his autoimmune issues too. It's crazy.

It's also used as anethesia for mild surgeries. It's crazy stuff. (but works).

Yeah, they think my IC is caused by autoimmune issues.

They tried all KINDS of things to help my condition and atarax was really THE miracle drug for me. I never had any relief from my symptoms at all until they tried atarax.

I would recommend it over Xanax.

It is pretty crazy stuff







But I agree, it works well.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Hmmm, I should PM you. I'm havingn all kinds of bladder issues and I also have an inflammatory disease. I've been wondering if I have IC but haven't been to see a uro yet.


----------

